# Do you 'really' enjoy this time of year?



## LEFSElover (Nov 29, 2007)

For many it's joyous and for some it's a time of stress.
It's lovely to view the adornments and hear the music and see the sights but hard to get into it somehow.

Where as it's supposed to be one way, around this household my husband and I discuss just wanting to go away over the holiday.

It's hard to say why but it's just come to that. It's asking a lot of anyone to admit, but right now, I'd appreciate knowing how others deal with the angst and stress that accompany this time of year.

We know and appreciate the reason for the season and are extremely grateful, that goes without saying. It appears set aside in lue of buying/spending/getting/going stuff.

What is your take on this season and how do you deal with the angst that can be associated with it?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 29, 2007)

To me it is a laborious time of year which usually means hours of driving on the day for me, so I get very tired just thinking about it.  Not so bad driving out but driving home again is frought with danger as people who don't usually drive are suddenly thrust behind the wheel because the other parties have been drinking, or worse, the person behind the wheel has been drinking. There is the rush of the morning to leave, (no relaxing Christmas Day breakfast here!), the looks we then get cos we didn't arrive earlier, and yet they still aren't ready when we get there.  Then for every minute we are at lunch, is equal to two minutes in the car. Then when we get home, we get to run around feed cats, freshen up, and get back in the car again to see the rest of the family. By the time we get home again, I am done.

This year sounds like a quiet Christmas, and I won't be unhappy!!!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 29, 2007)

Lefse,
yes it is stressful and yes you want to run and hide..But, you do the same thing over and over until you just want to leave town. I've felt that way, but kept doing this for my kids, and then the grandkids..The cooking, the shopping, the oh dear I forgot to get something for, etc etc get to you and you get a tad resentful..Of course Christmas, watching the babies and seeing their faces makes you feel warm and fuzzy..But the day after, you think what the dickens do I do this for..Let me tell you, get sick, and have the things you always do yanked away, yes it really hurts, but, the stress is less letting someone else in to help you, doing less persents per person sure eases things up as well..I adore my family and would go get the moon for them, but, after all that has happened, I finally realize that when they say mom, one gift is enough, we just want to be here with you..It is enough and I've been given the best gift of all, the love of my family..So, yes, the holidays use to be very stressful, but I still love them and being able to see and be here one more time.So, change your routine to fit you and your DH the other will fall in line..I bet they will even say yahooo
kadesma


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 29, 2007)

Although a part of me enjoys this time of year, I mostly find it to be a big double helping of stress.  Expectations are too high.  Too much to do, not enough time.  And it seems that bulk of the work involved falls into the lap of the lady in the house.  I decorate the house, the tree, the porch, do the shopping, menu planning, cooking, wrapping, baking, Christmas cards, etc. etc.  

Ugh, I gotta go!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2007)

It takes me awhile to get into the holiday.  Once the spirit catches up with me, I get into it and don't mind the extra effort required to deal with the parties, open houses, family get togethers, travel, etc.

This yea SO and I are flying to Florida to spend Christmas with her family and take a short trip to Epcot.  My daughter-in-law has already told me she would send me a menu to cook for our TWO Christmas dinners.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 29, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> My daughter-in-law has already told me she would send me a menu to cook for our TWO Christmas dinners.


At least she HAS warned you Andy!!


----------



## DawnT (Nov 29, 2007)

*Christmas*

We have hosted Christmas breakfast for DH's family for 20+ yrs now.  Sometimes it is in the am and sometimes the pm but always on Christmas.  We are never able to please every sibling as to time or to what they are to bring for the meal but I remind them that they choose to come to our house because DH is the only son, and I am the only insane person willing to host for over 30 people!!  Also, we always have Christmas for my side of the family to do during Christmas day, usually around 1:00 pm.  Somewhere in there, between it all,  the children and grandchildren come to exchange gifts also!!  Isn't Christmas grand!!!
 Stress lasts minutes, memories a lifetime.
  DawnT


----------



## buckytom (Nov 29, 2007)

this year is gonna be great. 

i'm sorry it's stressful for you and yours lefse. maybe you could go out and rent yourself a three and a half year old that really believes in santa claus? 

i couldn't have been more happy to see my boy, mesmerized, as he watched (and understood) "fosty the snowman" and "santa claus is coming to town" for the first time. his eyes we glazed over throughout, mouth agape. (i fed him a huge dinner by stuffing forkfuls into his mouth that night ).
he woke up in the middle of the night, and ran to get his newest favourite toys to sleep with, so the burger meister meisterburger wouldn't get them. it was really cute.

also, at this age you have to employ every technique available to get cooperation from a toddler, so a little threat of notifying santa about bad behaviour goes a long way.

besides the home front, i'm back in charge of my dept.'s christmas party at work. there's usually a few people who get involved, all butting heads to try to get things done their way. but this year, i was given the ball to run with. so i'm doing the cooking, while everyone else brings in appetizers and desserts. i'm making a salad, sunday gravy, 2 lasagnas (1 sausage, 1 veggie), pasta primavera, and chicken piccata.

the only down side is that i might have to come into work on christmas day if a person, low in seniority but has certain tricks to pull (ain't equality in the workplace great? ) so that if she doesn't get it off, no one does. i'm hoping if that happens, i'll do a very short 10a to 6p shift, which will end up being more like am 11-4. 

i love shopping this time of year as well. i guess it's the provider/ hunter gathherer instinct in me, but i love to buy my wife and family presents. even if it costs 'till it hurts, i'll find some way to pay for it.


anyway, i hope everyone who feels badly at this time of year can remember when it was like in a child's eyes, magical and exciting, and maybe feel a little bit of the spirit of the season.

if not, then no prob. somebody's gotta be on the bad list, or else it's a scam... he hee.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 29, 2007)

I enjoy it a lot more since I started doing the shopping online  We don't have children, so we only go all out with decorating when we're hosting an exchange student (every other year) and so have teenage help  DH and I might take a small trip together somewhere - our families are both WAY out of state (MI, IL, CA) and we don't go where they have snow for Christmas anymore, so it will probably be just the two of us. Some finishing touches on our kitchen renovation project will probably be our gift to each other.


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank goodness for grandchildren, especially when one is 3 yrs. old. Christmas would probably be so much different without them.  Since we retired, we buy just for the grandsons.  Having a big dinner is my gift to the rest.  We don't entertain, or have family to visit.   Sometimes I have to force myself to decorate.  But once started I am fine, love my tree in the morning with my coffee - the only lights on.  Christmas has always been my favorite holiday, just takes a little more effort now.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 29, 2007)

Hate it.  Wish it was January.


----------



## mikki (Nov 29, 2007)

I usually like this time of year and have pretty much everything bought for everyone,but this year is tough, I've been out of work since March and most of our family is in Florida for the first time so our Christmas is not going to be very joyous. The one thing that really bothers me is even though the girls (15 & 18) say they understand that there probably won't be anything under the tree this year, it bothers me to not be able to get them anything.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 29, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Hate it. Wish it was January.


I have children and grands too. I have been there in the early years with our kids loving and looking so forward to the big day.
But it's always brought on angst as I can't please everyone, get everywhere < on time, get every gift just right and have any time for me. My husband and I have always thought, gad, we don't get to enjoy the holiday cause we've always had to drive to this or that relatives house and there's not relaxing for us from the start of the day forward. That's it, I'm moving to an island.

I don't hate Christmas like you Callisto, but with you I am in wishing it was just good old January.


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 29, 2007)

Lefse, start a new tradition, stay home on Christmas day and visit and do what needs to be done another day.  My friend has a big family get together every Christmas - but the weekend before.  This way she is home with just her family.  Relaxing day, welllll maybe- lol


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a 16 year old, sitting at home is not relaxing, it's exasperating.  She's currently into loud music and talking on the internet and expects a TV for a gift.  I'm looking forward to our convention in January dealing with 1500 brick people more than I'm looking forward to the weekend of Christmas.  I should get a job and volunteer to work that day.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 29, 2007)

When Buck and I lived back East, all 5 of our children lived at home or nearby.  Since moving here 13 years ago, 4 of them have married and 2 have children of their own.  None of them live near us.  The closest 3 live in the Atlanta, GA area.  So, since moving here, we've celebrated Christmas by ourselves.

I shop/make gifts all year long...always have...and, as a result, it's rare I get caught up in the mayhem of shopping, malls, etc.  That's one great stress I don't have to worry about.  And, because all our family live so far away, I have to get all their gifts mailed well before the holiday.  Another stress eliminated or reduced.

Because it's only Buck and me, I do minimal decorating, especially since it has always fallen on my shoulders to decorate and to UNdeocrate when the holiday is over.

Now, as for THE day, Buck and I really, really enjoy it.  We get up late, have a nice "special" breakfast and then go into the family room to open gifts.  We always have bourbon and ginger ale while we open our gifts and have our favorite Christmas music playing in the background.

Then...we take our time.  It is not unusual for us to draw out the gift-opening for 3 hours or more.  By mid-afternoon, we're nice and mellow (bourbon and ginger ale helps here), the family room floor is full of torn wrapping paper and ribbon.  All this is pure fun for our inside kitties, who think they've died and gone to heaven and they pop in and out of the mess on the floor.

At this point, we decide we should get out of our jammies and put on some "real" clothes.  We spend the rest of the day playing with all our goodies, which is usually heavy on music to play and books (especially cookbooks) and talking on the phone with our children, grandchildren and Buck's mom, as well as my brothers and sisters.

I prepare a nice dinner and, when it's all said and done, we crawl into bed at the end of the day happy and grateful.


----------



## stassie (Nov 29, 2007)

I feel like a bit of a loner, after reading this thread - I actually really enjoy this time of year. 

When I was growing up, my family decided that they weren't going to 'do' Christmas. They gave us a couple of presents at the start of the holidays (so we wouldn't feel left out when we went back to school) but that was pretty much it. 

My DH and I do more than they did, but I'm lucky that his family is also pretty relaxed about it. We don't exchange gifts. We'll usually go away for a bit of a holiday, often with my husband's family, but we don't always even do that. This year, we're heading to the south island with his brother and sister, their families, and some other friends. We'll be spending christmas day driving / on the ferry. It'll be great (I'm looking forward to it already).

We have a gift pool at work, and I'll make the other four ladies in my office something special as well. I'll buy a present for my DH (it's a great chance to give him a treat). I'll get a little something for my little brothers and sisters too. Otherwise, that's my gift giving done. 

Sometimes I'll decorate the house. I didn't last year, cos we'd just moved in. I probably will this year, cos the tree looks so pretty. But if I don't feel like it, I won't.

I love all the specials on the shops (it's the only time of year that baking goods come on special here, it seems!) and I love the late-night shopping. Mum and Dad farm, so they'll be given a few free hams from companies they buy from - we'll get one, and it's the only time I get ham (mmm....)


----------



## *amy* (Nov 29, 2007)

It's hard to get into the "Holiday" spirit, when it's 80 degrees/beach weather, & looking up at Palm trees.  Guess, at this stage of "the game" I'm sort of apathetic - not necessarily jaded. IMO, the Holidays are more about kids/family and giving thanks (being grateful). Since my family is gone, & I have no little ones, it's really just another day on the calendar for me. I love picking the perfect gift for friends any time of the year. Giving to those who who have very little or nothing and appreciating what I have (not in terms of money) puts this time of year in prespective (for me). I see so many homeless people & folks that have lost their homes to fires here, on the news - & that, breaks my heart. Over the years I have donated a lot. That gives me a sense of selfless giving, with no thank you needed.

The only thing that irks me about the Holidays is, the "obligatory" gift-giving & how much one spends on a gift. In years gone by, I felt stressed when I could not take time off because of work. Guess, it's part of growing up & moving past the little things that don't mean anything; & concentrating on the people & things in life that are most/more important.


----------



## QSis (Nov 29, 2007)

I have often thought I'd like to take off to the Caribbean the day after Thanksgiving, and return home on January 2nd.  

However, I have a teeny family, who won't be around forever.  So, when I'm all that's left, and I'm able to spend the holidays on an island, I will be sorely missing these times and all the effort that is currently driving me nuts.

Joni Mitchell sang, "Don't it always seem to go that you don't know what you've got till it's gone."  I try to keep that in mind. 

Lee


----------



## stassie (Nov 29, 2007)

*amy* said:


> The only thing that irks me about the Holidays is, the "obligatory" gift-giving & how much one spends on a gift.


 
I was _so _impressed yesterday when my colleague let us know that she didn't intend to get us any presents - she is limiting her gift-giving to family. Seriously - we both know that the bottle of wine or whatever she would have given me isn't worth the extra stress for her. I'll make her some goodies, but it's nice that she was happy to pipe up so I won't expect anything from her, and she won't worry wondering whether I did (and am consequently offended)


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 29, 2007)

stassie said:


> I feel like a bit of a loner, after reading this thread - I actually really enjoy this time of year.


Oh my gosh, don't feel like a loner.  I am so happy for you that you love it.  I only wanted to know if I was alone in my thoughts about this time of year.  It's comforting knowing others are stressed too is all.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm not stressed, I just hate this time of year.  All those trees cut down for no reason left to die for a couple weeks of stinking up the house.  The fighting over scraps at the sale table.  The lights the neighbors won't turn off so you can sleep.  And the political correctness angle of having to be nice to the woman who moved in with your father under false pretenses.  I really hate all holidays that involve dealing with my family, I don't just hate Christmas.  

If I was the one going to my aunt's ski lodge rather than my father and that woman coming to my house, I might feel differently, but as of now, I really hate December.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 29, 2007)

Christmas has always meant church for us.  The advent wreaths and hymns and special music is what helps me get through the season.  It helps keep me focused on the true meaning.  After my mother passed away 4 years ago, I find I spend less time stressing about stuff.  If it doesn't get done, oh well (consequently no cards sent the past 2 years!).  This year is my turn to host my family celebration but we will have it on the 30th.  My kids and hubby and I will celebrate Christmas eve by going to church then in the AM will open gifts.  We usually find a new DVD and watch a movie together before my oldest goes to work at the restaurant.  The rest of us go have dinner with him cooking for us that evening.  The part I hate is driving the 10 hours to visit my in-laws.  Last year was the first year we didn't go at all.  It was so nice.  But MIL's BD is Dec.28th and she is turning 80 this year so must make an appearance.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 29, 2007)

I LOVE the Christmas season!  I am one of the world's biggest kids at Christmas!  The special programs at church, the bright and colorful Christmas displays, the decorated trees, looking for just the perfect gift for everyone (or dreaming of the perfect gifts when we can't afford anything).  Even the last two Christmases when we could only afford one small meal a day and those meals weren't very big, I love Christmas!  I know some people say that people are crabbier this time of year, but I have never seen that.  Everywhere I go, people are more cheerful and giving (yes, some are stressed and it shows, but even the stressed out ones I see are still cheerful for the most part).  But when it is all said and done, I am the most happy when I stop to remind myself of the true meaning of Christmas.  Even when I am stressed that brings me peace.

Barbara


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 29, 2007)

I am wishing you all a very "Merry Christmas" early, whatever it may be.  Katie E, your day sounds wonderful, Bless you both  !
  Barb L.


----------



## elaine l (Nov 29, 2007)

I love it...all of it....every song, party, card, cookie, friends, family, gifts, giving.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 29, 2007)

Assuming you're talking about Christmas, it sure isn't what it used to be. Namely a very special time of the year when there was no talk of getting away. It used to be a time for families to put aside their daily woes and join together in a celebration, when people became more civil towards each other, and even during wartime for nations to call a truce to celebrate a special holiday. There was a time when I wondered why Christmas couldn't be celebrated many many times per year.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 29, 2007)

Christmas has always been a big fight in our family... as a child of divorced parents... now add Paul's family into the mix and it gets quite stressful.  We've always had to drive for hours and then "deal" with my family and drive more hours to have fun with his....  a few years ago we started doing X-mas with his family one year and Thanksgiving with mine switching the next year so that my Mom gets x-mas everyother year ( according to her it only counts if we are there to celebrate on December 25th.  One day early or late and it doesn't count. She doesn't get her Christmas!  She's quite a pain about it.   


This year however 
I put my foot down!!!  I'm having Christmas at my house.  I get to be the mom and plan the menu and do the decorating and be in charge.  It's much nicer and so far (even though there have been pleanty of complaints)  I'm liking it much better!!  : )


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 29, 2007)

I have until this year always worked on Christmas.I dont get excited about it much.I just think the media has over hyped it.I think its nice to give gifts but I do that all year round just because.Over loading the kids with gifts is something I dont think should happen just because its Christmas.Too much money spent on things people neither want nor need.It would be nice if everybody took some of the overkill spent on Christmas and donate to a worthy cause for people that have nothing.You could buy a goat or cow or sewing machine etc for someone in a third world country.Something that small literally can change their lives fot the better.


----------



## college_cook (Nov 29, 2007)

My fiancee and I go to Indiana University together, I'm just finishing my undergrad in a couple of weeks and she's about to start grad school.  Ironically, we both come from the same neighborhood, and in HS we lived about 3 blocks away.  It's fortunate for us that we can at least go home to the same town every holiday.  However, we both hold jobs, and so when we get home it's usually for 3 days max.  The entire time home is spent driving.  And it seems like every x-mas after we get back to Bloomington, we swear we'll never go home for x-mas again, that it's just too stressful and too much work.  Every year though, we just duck our heads and push through it.  We hate that it has to be that way, and my dad and stepmom make the holidays easier by scheduling their festivites around our schedule, but it's still a hassle to visit my dad, my mom, my grandparents, her parents, her extended family... usually all on the same day, and everywhere we go people complain that we can't stay longer.  We wonder why we continue to go home even though all we hear the whole trip is that we never stay home long enough.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 29, 2007)

Tell them the road goes in both directions!!!   Not that our families ever listen to that.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 29, 2007)

pdswife said:


> Christmas has always been a big fight in our family... as a child of divorced parents... now add Paul's family into the mix and it gets quite stressful.  We've always had to drive for hours and then "deal" with my family and drive more hours to have fun with his....  a few years ago we started doing X-mas with his family one year and Thanksgiving with mine switching the next year so that my Mom gets x-mas everyother year ( according to her it only counts if we are there to celebrate on December 25th.  One day early or late and it doesn't count. She doesn't get her Christmas!  She's quite a pain about it.
> 
> 
> This year however
> I put my foot down!!!  I'm having Christmas at my house.  I get to be the mom and plan the menu and do the decorating and be in charge.  It's much nicer and so far (even though there have been pleanty of complaints)  I'm liking it much better!!  : )



I'm so glad you worked this out, pdswife! I found myself feeling pushed and pulled from many different directions to the point that I dreaded this time of year and felt exhausted afterward. Then I realized that it wasn't that I had lost the meaning and joy of Christmas - there just wasn't any _time_ left over for it!!! So 8 years ago, I told everyone how much I loved them and invited them to come and visit the week before or the week after but told them we would be having our Christmas at home so that we could truly focus on what it should be.

Then I told everyone very early the next year that I wanted to stop Christmas gift exchanging from then on. I explained that I have 7 children and it's unfair to expect others to buy for so many and that also, we are fortunate to have all that we need and most of what we want so we'd prefer no one buy gifts for us. Just call or visit or come for coffee or send us great wishes. I told them we would be selecting a needy person or family in our city and we would be providing gifts for them. The card always reads from our family and all our friends and relatives.

There were complaints about our new Christmas arrangements for a couple of years but then, I started to get positive comments from relatives. They said they love me and the children and appreciate that I don't want or expect Christmas gifts or anything else, just their love. My friends have always told me how much they appreciate our low-maintenance friendship. And my children get to have a lovely Christmas at home and the pleasure of playing Santa to someone in need. It's worked out great for all of us!

Oh, and like most of you, I love to give gifts and I do it year round. I just don't feel like I have to do it all on one day of the year anymore!


----------



## Rom (Nov 29, 2007)

bad experience...too stressful now.


----------



## licia (Nov 29, 2007)

Barbara L, I think you and I could be sisters concerning Christmas. I, too, love the church programs and could listen to Christmas music and the story of the birth of the Christ child over and over.  I realize it will never be the same as it was years ago when my children were small and at home and also my father was living, but also things have moved on. I have grandchildren that are a joy even if they never remember to send thank yous. They do tell us. Even Charlie, the one just turned 4 is such a big part of our life. I tell him "Charlie, I love you". He says "you sure do" and that is worth everything to know that they realize they are loved. I do find myself remembering Christmas in the past, but I suppose most people relive those times over and over - some sad, some sweet.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 29, 2007)

As a child, I loved that Christmas was coming.  We attended church on a VERY regular basis and now, not so much if at all.  We can't agree on one.  Love the music, love the presentation, love the songs and the singers, the decorations.  It was always something so very special.

God is no less in my life, and sorry if that's no okay to say.  True though.  Just wish it was more about Him than everything else.

I loved reading all these comments as we do all have much in common.  Thanks to all of you for dropping notes on the subject.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 30, 2007)

like almost everything else in life, it's what you make of it.

you really _can_ make it a merry christmas (and happy hannukah. i've got a little gb on my shoulder after one of his holiday posts a long time ago ) for someone, if you should so wish it to be.

materialism and selfishness go hand in hand.

umm, here's your soapbox back. i need to go shopping.


----------



## NAchef (Nov 30, 2007)

I dont like it either. Dont need the holiday to be nice and caring for others, should be done year round. All I see it as is a BIG Bday party for the kids. This year we are doing things a little different and buying family type gifts, in the long run it will be enjoyed much more by everyone and be a great bonding time for us all!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 30, 2007)

> Do you 'really' enjoy this time of year?



In a half a nutshell no for various reasons.  But in the other half of the nutshell I love it - so I'm just a mixed nut this time of year!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 30, 2007)

buckytom said:


> umm, here's your soapbox back. i need to go shopping.


is this where I say thank you for the soapbox back


----------



## buckytom (Nov 30, 2007)

lol, lefse. let me put a bow on it first...


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

I've turned into a Scrooge the past few years. I think my reason is that my boys are older and it just isn't the same. It's just another day around my house with a few gifts, that's it. I love the music, the lights and decorations, and I love being around our families to catch up, but, that is it!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 30, 2007)

pdswife said:


> Tell them the road goes in both directions!!! Not that our families ever listen to that.


 
Our families never understood that either.  My dh and dk's and I were always the travelers.  We had to go see my mother and her husband, my father and his wife and dh's
parents too, usually all in the same day.  For some reason, no one ever said, let's just do it at your house.
When we arrived at each place, we were either greeted with happiness or anger.  My mom was usually the first on our list to visit so things were good there.  It went downhill from there as my father and his wife were annoyed that we had little time to spend there and my dh's folks would always say, "it's about time you got here, dinner's cold, let's eat."  Very welcoming?  Nope...


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2007)

I really do love it, I just get stressed that I don't have the time / money to make and do all the things I want to for everyone. 

We used to run around all day, but after the 2nd kid, we decided that no, it is our turn to make our own traditions. Christmas Eve is with my side at my house, my brother and SIL have no kids and aren't going to. Everyone chips in with dinner, we hang out and watch the kids open presents from my brother and parents. They all go home by about 7, DH and I get to hang out in the kitchen while I put the strata together for the morning. 

In the morning we just enjoy our kids. They play, I put together whatever I am bringing to DH's moms house and we go about 3. Some relaxing, some visiting, nobody's angry because WE said what WE will do and that's that. Nobody gets to have expectations of us. 

Now if I could just remember everything at the store I could start playing with candy recipes!!!!!


----------



## *amy* (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the things I so enjoy about the Holidays, is watching the old b/w movies, like the original Scrooge w Allister Simms (sp), Holiday Inn (& another oldie, w Barabara Stanwyk (sp) - was it Christmas in Connecticut?, Miracle on 34th Street (w Natalie Wood) -- curling up on the couch w hot chocolate topped w marshmellows, or a slice of hot pumpkin pie w the whipped cream sliding off the top. Maybe it's the food.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to get really stressed out at this time of year.  Then, I learned to let go of it.  I didn't have to buy the best gift for everyone I knew, I didn't have to have an open house for 100, I didn't have to make 40 different appetizers, I didn't have to do everything everyone else wanted / expected me to do.  Now, I buy what I want for who I want.  There will just be the two of this Christmas (same as last year), and we are starting to make our own traditions, which is really fun.


----------



## QSis (Nov 30, 2007)

buckytom said:


> i need to go shopping.


 
Oh, EXCELLENT!!!  I'd like a diamond tennis bracelet, please. 

Lee


----------



## buckytom (Nov 30, 2007)

oh no, not another woman who prefers ice.

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! 

well, i guess i could work more o.t..


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2007)

buckytom said:


> oh no, not another woman who prefers ice.
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> well, i guess i could work more o.t..



I'd rather have an iPod  I promise I've been a good girl this year


----------



## lulu (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not looking forward to it.

I'm staying with my family, and DH is obviously coming here.  My parents have other people 'there own age' coming, which is great, if we are not just the to of us I'd rather be a jolly group I suppose.  But last year, just us, was SO wonderful, I think we even stayed in pjs all day and we ate some, went to bed some, watched tv some.  This year will be smart clothes, serving drinks and we'll not get to chat to each other.  

There is inevitable pressure and tantrums from DH's fsamily, and my sister's family and I just hate that, reall, so much.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 30, 2007)

" We had to go see my mother and her husband, my father and his wife and dh's parents too, usually all in the same day. "

For 30 years, I spent almost every Christmas travelling cross country to spend it with my parents.  (There are 6 other siblings who didn't).  Last year for the first time, I went to VA.  You should have heard the comments from some!   I guess they've gotten used to the idea, no comments so far this year!  

"  I think we even stayed in pjs all day and we ate some, went to bed some, watched tv some."

I think this may be part of our new tradition.  Thank you for the sage advice, lulu!!!


----------



## jkath (Nov 30, 2007)

I love this season.

Christmas really is about celebrating the real reason for the season, so that alone makes this time of year amazingly special.

I love that my family puts everything aside just to hang out together. 
I love that the weather cools down, and occasionally, we'll even get rain (like today - our first real rain of the year)
I love that the sweet lady at WalMart sings along to the Christmas Carols while she rings up your sale.
I love that my kids (12 & 15) still look forward to seeing the Salvation Army's "red-bucket-guys" and joyfully put in their own money.
I love that around this time of the year, my friends don't mind how much butter and cream I use in recipes.
I love "A Charlie Brown Christmas".
I love that my parents don't mind what day we celebrate with them (usually mid-month), and are just happy that we spend quality time together.
I love that we don't do the "obligatory" giving. We only gift those in our close family.
I love that baking cookies for others can be such a wonderful experience!
I love that we send Christmas Cards to remind our friends how dear they really are to us.
I love that I've had another year to spend with my family.

And the list could go on and on and on.

and if anyone needs a dose of the Christmas Spirit, my door is always open.


----------



## bebopdobop (Nov 30, 2007)

I do like this time of year. I love wearing sweaters! The only things I'm really missing are insulation and central heating. Other than that, I do enjoy fall/winter. I'm very light-skinned, so I really shun the sun. Winter is great for staying indoors.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 30, 2007)

I love that jkath's first rain will be our first snowstorm tomorrow...

except that I have to work and HATE snow driving. 

Wish me luck and good bagels?!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## jkath (Nov 30, 2007)

Luck and Good Bagels to you!

(Sounds like a holiday in itself!)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 30, 2007)

I really, really do enjoy this time of the year....I miss loved ones who have passed away so very much, but When Christmas doesn't make my heart swell up it until it nearly pops, or fill my eyes with tears, or make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside....then I will know that someting inside of me is dead! 

But hey!!! That Ain't gonna happen!! It's to ingrained in me...


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 30, 2007)

They have predicted a huge snow storm for tonight 1-2 feet at our elevation 7500 ft.This is good news for the ski areas as they have had not much so far.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a time of festivals, family and friends.  I love our change of seasons in the mid- Atlantic because I can do long slow cooked stews, soups and roasts, late fall and winter dishes.

I know some are lonely and some are stressed due to family and work situations. I just take it a day at a time and refuse to be taken in by the rush.  I will have my holidays (Holy days) as I see fit.  My friends and family are welcome to join me if they can slow down to my pace.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 30, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> Wish me luck and good bagels?!
> Happy Holidays!


Happy Holidays to you too and best of good fortune and incredible bagels...I really do mean Merry Christmas


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> ...but When Christmas doesn't make my heart swell up it until it nearly pops, or fill my eyes with tears, or make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside....then I will know that someting inside of me is dead!


gad, far as I know, I'm alive


----------



## Katie H (Nov 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> I really, really do enjoy this time of the year....I miss loved ones who have passed away so very much, but When Christmas doesn't make my heart swell up it until it nearly pops, or fill my eyes with tears, or make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside....then I will know that someting inside of me is dead!



Well said, Uncle Bob!!!  I  ain't dead yet!  Hooray!!!!!


----------

